# SAV à Paris ?



## photobruno (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai les fameuses tâches blanches sur mon écran de PWB 15"
(il rentre bien dans les conditions de prise en charge d'Apple, n°, date, etc...)
Mais plus sous garantie (1 an 1/2)
Mon problème c'est qu'avec l'arrêt du centre de maintenance des Pays Bas
il faut trouver un Apple Center pour faire le travail, et je ne voudrai pas
qu'il reste immobilisé trop longtemps ou pire expédié loin
sans possibilité de retour rapide.
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà fait réaliser cette opération sur Paris ?
Peut-on commander l'écran avant et juste venir pour le changement ?
(pas la peine d'immobiliser pendant la commande surtout avec les grèves)
Bref un bon SAV sur Paris avec super technicien et tout et tout.
Merci


----------



## photobruno (11 Mars 2005)

... le powerbook ne tombe jamais en panne.
Donc personne n'a eu à le faire réparer sur Paris !


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

Place Boulnois, as usual 

demande monsieur Mac Inside


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Place Boulnois, as usual
> 
> demande monsieur Mac Inside



Surtout depuis que la place a fermé et déposé le bilan


----------



## Tromboline (12 Mars 2005)

Aldorande dans le 3eme rue de turenne


----------



## alexlop (12 Mars 2005)

2 rue des dardannel paris 17ème

telephone au sav apple (tel 0825  888 024) il te donneront le sav agree apple le plus proche de chez toi

en effet place boulnois est en restructuration et ne prend plus de matos.


----------



## Deborah Bernard (13 Mars 2005)

bonjour
Il y a 
43 rue Claude Bernard Paris 5è un service agréé de maintenance apple : 
C.G.L
Ils sont efficaces, aimables souvent rapides (quand ils le peuvent). J'ai eu des pépins avec mon i-book et ils ont fait le nécessaire (il y a des fois où ça part je ne sais où, malheureusement)
T : 0892 25 90 09


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mars 2005)

ALIS Informatique
21 bd Richard Lenoir
75011 Paris

MOn PB est en reparation la bas ... sachant que g ete tres bien recu ... par contre pour un traitement rapide (meme sous garantie) il taxe de 39 boules  (ca c pas terrible du tout ... mais ils m'ont certifié une reparation sous 10j pour un DD naze ... et comme je suis pressé ...)

Par contre Aldorande, je connais pas leur prestation, mais ils n'ont pas repondu au tel toute la journée quand g essaye de les joindre.

Bonne soirée


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ALIS Informatique
> 21 bd Richard Lenoir
> 75011 Paris
> 
> ...



si ta becane vient d'applestore tu n'as RIEN a payer


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> si ta becane vient d'applestore tu n'as RIEN a payer



C'est pas ce que le technicien Apple a dit à ma tendre et douce qui l'a apporté !!!

Tu tiens cette info d'ou, stp ? :hein:

Marci d'avance


----------



## Deborah Bernard (14 Mars 2005)

Je reviens sur AGL rue Claude Bernard : jamais eu de problème de réglement supplémentaire quand l'objet est toujrous sous garantie
Ils ne ppoussent pas non plus à la consommation (et moins cher qu'à la FNAC  pour un lecteur de CD que j'avais dû changer et bcp plus rapides !). 
Ils sont - aussi - station réparation de portables téléphonique


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> si ta becane vient d'applestore tu n'as RIEN a payer



au cas ou tu n'est pas au courant, a partir du moment ou tu ne va pas a l'endroit ou tu a acheter la machine on peu te demander des frais de dossier et c'est parfaitement légal


----------



## Balooners (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au cas ou tu n'est pas au courant, a partir du moment ou tu ne va pas a l'endroit ou tu a acheter la machine on peu te demander des frais de dossier et c'est parfaitement légal


 Qui sont en general aux alentours de 60 euros


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2005)

Pour info, mon PB 12" est dispo demain donc une semaine a peine apres l'avoir emmene ... donc meme pour 39 euros ... la rapidite se paye ca ne me gene pas trop surtout que le technicien est super sympa !!!!
Voila


----------

